# Some advice please



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

Two weeks ago I bought this little baby emperor angel. He was spunky but had ich at the shop and the guy was telling me he would probably flush it cause he did not have time to deal with it. Brought him home and put him by himself in a 50gal established liverock tank. Took mr. miniata out and put him in another tank till little angel could grow up and get better.
Little guy fought for 2 weeks. He would get better and eat like a pig but it would come back a little and he developed a secondary bacterial infection(i think: whitish skin) Dipped him many times in paraguard.
I cried this morning when I found him dead and buried him in our little pet cemetary.
Ok sad story over
My question is when can I put more fish back in the tank? I have a uv sterilizer (turbo twist running at a slow rate +-40 gal an hour) and did a nice big water change. Can I buy a couple of shrimp? The anemone and other stuff is doing great in the tank.

Sniff sniff gooby little empy angel we will miss you


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

90 days playing it safe. 3 to 6 weeks if you want to risk it.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I figued that you could treat the tank for ick even add an anti-bacterial med, do water changes, run cahrcoal then the tank would be good to go.If the tank were to remain unoccupied for 90 days would'nt it have to be re-cycled also ?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this is a saltwater tank, your not going to want to treat the display.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You won't have to recycle the tank, assuming you have adequate amounts of live rock.


----------



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.
Bought myself a banded shrimp to look at while its fallowing. Hes pretty cute.


----------

